# Will this be the year we&#039;ve been waiting for????



## kspaz06 (Apr 24, 2013)

Their saying this will be the year we have the greatest harvest of morels we've seen in years.... judging how the winter was and how the spring has been adding up... I know i havent had a great year in over five to six years.... dont get me wrong ive pick morels every year but havent had many to share... I know my area was hit pretty hard with storms last year and knock over many tree will see if that will add to my chances of harvesting great numbers..


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm gazing through the lens of my shroomometer and surveying the alingment of conditions over the next few weeks. And...yes...it's looking like this will be the Year of the Great Morel Harvest. This will be the one you'll tell your grandchildren of, and it will be emblazoned in the collective cultural memory for ages. Go forth, seek, and find.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I find it hard to believe it will be any better than 2003 was. But I hope so.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

I thought last year was pretty good


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

If we get some water s.trooper. we should be gettin some! need water!!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Went and checked today with my daughter but it's just to early! Feels right though with this warm weather. That will change next week. Slow us in mn till end of April. O well it will happen. Feel better after walking in the thorn!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Why does,t this Damn thing let me get to Wisconsin. If it weren't,t for old elm , s trooper and mush God this site wouldn't even exsist. Damn computers.. #@$%%&amp;% time to go eat last year's dehydrated.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Buckthorn, end of April for Iowa or MN. What do you think bud.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Reread your post, MN, I hope your right.


----------



## 0101010101 (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't see any reason this year will be particularly different than years past. To date, it's actually been a little drier than normal so it could be a little worse. The "greatest harvest" talk is for burn morels from the record forest fires out West and in Canada.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Yes , you are right .A lot of wildfires last year all over.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Trooper I can almost bet it will not be any later then May 5th. Might be wishful thinking. I honestly think there will be a few in the next couple days. fingernail size but its gonna be cool this week. But since when didn't a mushroom like cool damp dark weather.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

As far as this being better then last year. I doubt it. I think that because the moisture isn't here. But it could warm after this week and get some rains here and there. It's just been sporeradic weather. Mama nature needs to get her pattern together.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Where is God be willing to say he's in the thick of em as we speak.


----------



## blueheron333 (Apr 14, 2015)

Many people will tell you that 2003 was the best year anybody knows about. I definitely agree with that. I also agree with kb, that it's hard to imagine this year being better. But perhaps...


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

As I think of it, every year is the year I've been waiting for. Once it's over I go into countdown mode, awaiting the next year; over and over it has gone, year after year. 

I go to "church" for 3 weeks every year. The chapel is the woods. The sermon is delivered by the birds, insects and plants, and is far more meaningful than anything I could receive in a brick building on a corner in town. The sacred book imparted to me is the book of life, and the chapter is Awakening. I place my faith in nature, so endlessly marvelous and beautiful. 

I think it's going to be a great year. My first find today included a cluster of 8. That's a promising sign.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Well Buckthorn I hope your right, scheduled vacation at that time. Shroom god congratulations on that cluster of 8,I get giggly when I find a cluster of 3. Last year was great, this year to me is looking real good, little more rain would be great, but these cooler days will not dry up the ground so much. I cant wait for my brief period of freedom I will so much enjoy in another 2 weeks, every day in the woods, rain or shine, cranking up the dehydrator, eating morels and steak, sharing my finds with a few chosen people. Will I find a newborn fawn again this year? Never know.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

Yes God I agree we never know when our last hunt will be! I hope when I go that i've eaten so many damn morels that they lay me down by the biggest old elm they can fined. And pick 100s for eternity.


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

I admire your vision there, Buckthornman. That's awesome! I hope you pull 'em out by the bushel this year. Where you located anyway? 

shroomtrooper, that cluster of 8 was tecnically not a cluster, but 8 in a 4 or 5 inch radius. Still a pretty welcome sight! I checked a <em>LOTTTTTTTT </em>of trees in some pretty good ground, and that one tree was the only producer.


----------



## bagger (Apr 20, 2015)

Been viewing your posts since last season and enjoyed the reading. Decided to register and join the discussion.
I had the same results in the Dsm area yesterday 6 1" in two locations for 3hrs of looking. Mother nature needs to bless us with heat and moisture.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Welcome Bagger, got to admit this site is pretty fun. I was pretty sure of my 1st week of May vacation, but with this cold weather, I dont know what to think. I think the fruiting process already started underground so the cooler temps may not matter as much as last year when I think the process started later. Ramps are up, saw some Dandelions coming up. All good signs, still hoping for around May 4th, Shroom god looks like your days should be right on .


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper, I'm going to bank on first wkend in May too. Where are you located @, twin cities? This is setting up a lot like 2012.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for the reply OldElm, I value your opinion. I am west of Twin Cities about 25 miles. I took a walk at some of my early spots, ramps bigger, dandelions out, 2 weeks from now maybe the start I hope. In 2012 they where seeing morels way earlier in Iowa according to the map, we will see. If the heat stayed I would have banked on the last week of April.


----------



## walklikeanindian (Apr 20, 2015)

I had a magical season last year, it was my first time ever hunting. My husband is on his 30th season this year, and I hope it's the best one yet, although he has told me about going down to Van Buren county and finding so many that he had to freeze them and they lasted well into the next season!!! Come onnnnnn Mushroom gods and let me find some tasty treats!


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Found some yesterday while hunting just after the two days of rain. Three isolated areas, none of the morels over two inches (I think smaller greys are the most flavorful). Finding them in what I call my early spots and where I have always found them early for the past 25 years give or take. South facing and always dead elms. Good to hear there isn't a lot of consternation about the three overnight lows in the 30s. Going with shroom god's "nothing can stop the now." I like it. Told myself I wouldn't check this board until later because it's just going to fire me up to go out and I really shouldn't tonight. Dang. And here I am and feeling the need to get out there!


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Found some yesterday while hunting just after the two days of rain. Three isolated areas, none of the mores over two inches. Finding them in what I call my early spots and where I have always found them early for the past 25 years give or take. South facing and always dead elms. Good to hear there isn't a lot of consternation about the three overnight lows in the 30s. Going with shroom god's "nothing can stop the now." I like it. Told myself I wouldn't check this board until later because it's just going to fire me up to go out and I really shouldn't tonight. Dang. Here I am and feeling the need to get out there!


----------



## shroom god (Apr 24, 2014)

Good report, SWI Shroomer. Growing restless across the days and months since 2014 season's end, finding those first ones really grounds a person doesn't it? I feel like a heavy weight has been lifted. Your description of habitat matches mine: south-facing slope (I'd gestimate a gentle incline of about 25-30 degrees), and the ones I found were around a big elm at the crest. The fruiting is underway; the cool weather will not deter it but only prolong it, and when the conditions again turn optimal I expect them to burst forth all over the place. It seems that everyone else here an optimist too.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

It lifts the wait that we can,t explain God!! It is the best feeling stopping by an old friends house. Having a beer over some good intellectual conversation. Except the friend is a 10-20 yr spot his name is old elm and he produces year after year after year... every morel season is your last...now you know this is going to be your best and favorite season. I love this part of my life just like God,old elm,s trooper...this is who we are! I pick morels there for I am.


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

God I live in central Minnesota. And swi good to hear another logical experienced person on this site. I,'ll be honest this is the only place I chat. No Facebook no tweets no # . And God keep it coming. Divine intervention might be what we need this year!!!


----------



## buckthornman (May 16, 2013)

S trooper I think your gut knows what's happening. Better listen to it. We had snow on the ground until May 7th last year. Old elms knowledge is the best on this site. So when he whispers y'all better absorb.then go forth and do.trooper your thought about the process is right on the money.


----------



## shroomtrooper (May 12, 2013)

Your right Bucky, I am going to listen to my gut, it has gotten bigger over the years,ha. It will not be close to peak, but I like to have off the start of season anyway. At least it wont be like last year, cancelled vacation 2 three times, that was painful.


----------



## bobalouie (Apr 21, 2015)

They are and have been finding greys in nebraska and there is a nice pic of some found in Glenwood, IA.


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey swiasm&amp;KB!! Long time no hear!!! Great to see ur still at it. 1st of the year yesterday in nw ia. Would luv to be your way KB...gotta b perfect there. Should b banner year, no heat for next week...good luck guys...mivame... [code title=""]


----------



## bobalouie (Apr 21, 2015)

Here is a link to some nice pics of morels found recently.........https://www.facebook.com/wildernesswomenRC


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Mivame,

Great to hear from you! I always think of you this time of year and hope you are getting out and getting mushrooms. I am going out again tomorrow and really expect to do well.


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Swiasm, tuff couple years w ivy...ugh...b ur way morrow. Gotta luv the river, see nuthin&amp; just drive nother hour south!! Found enuff 2 eat 4 brkfst here 2 day. Did u ever hunt Bartlett back n the day???


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Heron, Man that was a year! I live down in St. Joe. MO. But I love to hunt in Iowa to get a longer season and I just like being outside. Picking morels still gives me a rush like I'm 8 years old and its Christmas morning. I swear that year Iowa was loaded from top to bottom. If you found a good elm it had morels and many had big flushes. I have old pictures that I took from 5 totally different areas of Iowa and I had over #25 in every one of them. I wrote myself a note on the back of one that said " picked 15 pounds in 30 minutes on three elm" Plus the river maples went nuts that year. What a year. But who is to say that this year won't be better?


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Mivame, never hunted it but am familiar with that area having grown up here and my dad has a bunch of farm land south of there a few mile. Drove by there today on I-29 as a matter of fact. Looked at the hills and bottoms numerous times and wondered if there were like a million morels out there waiting. My mind gets pretty wrapped up in this stuff. Do you like the hills there or the river?When I lived in Glenwood as a boy in the '60s I'd hear reports of Bartlett and Pacific Junction pickers hauling morels around in bushel baskets filled to the brim and I'd dream of doing that some day. My season is off to a sluggish start. I keep expecting to do better than I am. Slim pickings thus fat but it's early.


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Swiasm- Bartlett was a blast!!! Bagsn bags. All got dozed for campers now. What's with people?? I prefer bottoms to the hills. Always week or 2 earlierer. Easier on the knees 2. At desoto 2day. 8#ish. Counted 25 cars on the way out!!!! Sheesh!! Glad I brought the boat. Was gonna stay, but looks like rain. B back Mon, hate fighting wknd warriors. Found smalls, bugs&amp; few yellows. Get out there!! Peace...


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Kb- b in kc the 1st. Should I bring stick&amp;bag?? Or will it b too late??


----------



## swi shroomer (Apr 22, 2014)

Mivame, you know how to do it. Wow, so nice. I know that camper area. Too bad. Always hate to see good morel habitat go under.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Mivame, I picked my first one in town here on the 7th. Picked a little over a pound after work this evening 20 miles north. Visit the dark side in KC, is my advice. I still prefer hills to bottoms although I can't prowl them like I used to and the elm get harder to find. Some bottoms are better than others to. Been kind of a slow year so far. SW I may be headed north soon , my snowball bush is saying its almost Iowa time. gonna be a great year whether I pick a little or alot.


----------



## mivame (Apr 21, 2015)

Thx KB...maybe try to get my fix before the 1st!! River is good now at least 30mi north of omaha, hills never too far behind  I'll hit it hard nxt week. Hamburg to onawa, so many trees, so little time...


----------

